# Regenerative "braking" Controlled on one handle bar acting similarly to clutch braking



## moben44146 (Sep 30, 2020)

Seeking videos and reading material that can teach me how to use a 5k scooter's regen-potentiometer in an e-motorcycle. In which the handle bars are set one where the right side applies the actual brakes but the left hand brake starts regenerating power to the battery. I don't like the regen systems that damn stop the bike flat when the hand is taken off the throttle. I prefer to cruise to a stop, so I'm trying to figure how to engage the regen-braking, similarly to how I once used the clutch.

Thank you,
Mo


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

just map the pot reading to the regen value you like? or map regen to slowly ramp when you are off throttle .....


----------



## _GonZo_ (Mar 23, 2009)

Wuxing has a new twist throttle that has both functions, rotating up is braking, rotating down is speed up.
I think it may be perfect for what you need.






Wuxing Newest Half Twist Throttle,2 Way Functions,Rotating Up Is Braking,Rotating Down Is Speed Up,Factory Sells Directly - Buy Electric Bike Throttle,Hand Throttle,Electric Scooter Throttle Product on Alibaba.com


Wuxing Newest Half Twist Throttle,2 Way Functions,Rotating Up Is Braking,Rotating Down Is Speed Up,Factory Sells Directly - Buy Electric Bike Throttle,Hand Throttle,Electric Scooter Throttle Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## moben44146 (Sep 30, 2020)

_GonZo_ said:


> Wuxing has a new twist throttle that has both functions, rotating up is braking, rotating down is speed up.
> I think it may be perfect for what you need.
> 
> 
> ...


When it's applying the brake is it activating a regen system?


----------



## _GonZo_ (Mar 23, 2009)

moben44146 said:


> When it's applying the brake is it activating a regen system?


If you configure it that way in the controller, yes.
What I do not know is: if that 2 ways throttle has just a switch for the brake or a hall sensor/potenciometer for the braking twist travel.

Cant open the video link.


----------

